
Ask HN: Modern text editor like Acme? - Philipp__
Text editors have always been fetish for me. Currently I am on Emacs 25, but prior to it I used Vim for few years. So I was reading about some old Unix text editors, and then I saw Acme which looked pretty interesting to me. Is there any modern text editor that is inspired by Acme, very minimal, with the same UI? Or is plan9port the only option to go (macOS).
======
brudgers
Link to Acme editor: [http://acme.cat-v.org/](http://acme.cat-v.org/)

I'm not sure what 'modern' means in the context of a text editor...unless it
means IDE...and I don't think that's what it means here.

Anyway, I doubt that there is an Acme knockoff that's about as good as Acme
for the same reasons that there are not Emac's knockoffs that are about as
good at being Emacs as Emacs. With text editors, the improvements tend to be
extensions of the platform [and thinking about Eclipse, I suppose that's the
case for at least some IDE's: which I suppose means that thinking about IDE's
as text editors might have some merit].

